# best offset without problems



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

im looking at buy some vmr 19" rims but i need to know a good offset and centerbore size so that i wont run into any problems?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The centerbore doesn't have to be exact if you can find a hubring that fits. Some people will tell you rings will cause vibrations but i use rings on all my cars and never had a problem. Don't ask me about offset because mine are silly but i like to be able to have 265's on all corners and be able to rotate them to any spot without using wheel spacers arty:


----------

